# The World's Greatest Goose Spread



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I know everyone has their own way to hunt, which is cool...but this spread took the taco on the ugliest goose spread.

If you know the Ludden area, these guys set up in the Hyatt Slough Public Area, just north of Hyatt Slough. One group set up in CRP(I have photos of that one too), and adjacent to that tree row was this spread.

Enjoy.

























[ This Message was edited by: Chris Hustad on 2002-04-07 22:55 ]


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Are you saying there was something wrong with my spread?? We hid in the trees, but didn't fire a shot that morning I don't know why??? I thought CRP=snow geese


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

This reminds me to thank my grandpa and dad for teaching me how to hunt.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Chris, you forgot to show the spread next to that one.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Chris, did you see what plates were on their truck? I'm just laughing thinking about what those guys must of thought when you started snapping pictures of their spread! They were probably like,"Man we're so good these other hunters are taking notes!"

These guys definitely know what's up. :grin:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They were from MN.

Here's the other one, since Brad asked. This spread was about 100 yards west of the other one(basically the next tree row over). This spread didn't look too bad, but they were in prairie grass or knocked down CRP.


















[ This Message was edited by: Chris Hustad on 2002-04-16 09:02 ]


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Why dont all of use t drink another 30pack of beer, LOL!!!!!!!!! What were they thinking? I have never seen that before. I see them in black dirt fields in the spring and think that is stupid but this is just idiotic. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## honkerhntr (Jun 20, 2002)

Not to sound stupid here, but I haven't hunted snows much before. Did they really think that they could pull some in there? The first pic looks like you would hunt phesents in that not snows. I live in capser, wyoming so that is why I am asking. :beer: = uke:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Chris,Did you see the canada spread that same weekend on the north side of kraft slough(wish I had the camera with)?A guy and his kid had a canada goose spread about 50 yards off of the dirt road and had a floater mallard decoy duct taped to a broom handle that was set into the middle of their spread.They were so close to the road that my brother in law rolled down his window and asked if they had any luck.


----------

